# Loss of braking power after new rotors and pads



## greenjet (May 13, 2010)

So my mechanic installed my new rotors and monroe brake pads and now my brake travel is muuuch further and I feel like the braking power has decreased noticably. What do you guys think it is, Is it the lousy monroe brake pads or did i get air in the lines?

Btw it's a jetta mk3 vr6

thanks


----------



## 69bug (Aug 10, 2002)

i think you have air in the lines. i have the same problem after i installed mk4 calipers. we maybe in the same boat. do you know if the reservoir was emptied? reading on here you may need a vag-com to help bleed. i even read it in my repair manual.


----------



## greenjet (May 13, 2010)

69bug said:


> i think you have air in the lines. i have the same problem after i installed mk4 calipers. we maybe in the same boat. do you know if the reservoir was emptied? reading on here you may need a vag-com to help bleed brakes. good luck.


I was watching him the whole time, nope he didnt empty the resevoir just quick pop out old rotors and pads and pop new ones in.
hmm, why would i need vagcom to help bleed my brakes? 
thanks


----------



## 69bug (Aug 10, 2002)

i read in the mk3 forum that if you empty your reservoir you'll have to use a vagcom to allow you to bleed your brakes. on ross-tech.com there is a tab for brakes is what i'm being told. i'll look again and post it up.

PS look up MK4 rear brakes upgrade in the brake forum. not sure how true it is. if it's bad info sorry. it sounded good.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Were the rear calipers reset correctly? The piston must be turned while pushing in.

Does your parking brake work?

On cars with ABS VAG-COM is used to cycle the ABS pump to get any air out of the ABS.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

What are monroe pads!?  And did he bed them in correctly?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

New friction can take awhile to feel right, coatings on the rotor and pads can cause this feel. Take the car for a hard romp, do several hard stops, beat on the brakes, get them nice and hot, don't be scared, give them the hardest workout you can. Then park the car for a short time, let the brakes cool off, and take it for a ride, driving normally this time. Since the friction material is new, it will probably smell and maybe even smoke a little bit when you work the brakes hard, don't be alarmed by this, it's normal.

When you're done, the pedal will probably feel a lot better.


----------



## 69bug (Aug 10, 2002)

i have done the break in like you said before you wrote in and it still feels the same. i drive 30 miles each way to and from work on the freeway. nothing has changed. i order a vagcom cable last night. plus i'm running rich too.


----------



## greenjet (May 13, 2010)

Well it's been like this for the last 5,000 miles.
I dont believe the mechanic pushed in the calipers, he just popped in the new ones and was done with it. I'm not too sure he was familiar with vws. I might just changed them again and bleed them, damn so i will need a vag-com.


----------



## Busch (Aug 9, 2010)

Did the mech clean the oil off of the rotors before he installed. or where they zinc coated. oil can cause the sence of bad breaking and it will eat your breaks alive from heat.


----------



## greenjet (May 13, 2010)

Yeah i believe he did, my pedal is always pretty soft...minimal brake dust in the front...rear has much more. Braking is pretty bad, takes about 2x as long to brake as before.


----------



## Matysik (Oct 6, 2008)

I know old thread but did you ever fix this issue? I just installed mintex pads and brembo rotors and have less usefull brakes than before also with some smoke when I park the car get out. I'm assuming this will go away but just want to see what else to check in a few hundred miles if it doesn't:thumbup:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*you'll be ok*



Matysik said:


> I know old thread but did you ever fix this issue? I just installed mintex pads and brembo rotors and have less usefull brakes than before also with some smoke when I park the car get out. I'm assuming this will go away but just want to see what else to check in a few hundred miles if it doesn't:thumbup:


 the smoke will disapate and once the rotors and pads wear in you should have the same braking power. i've got mintex pads on 2 cars and they're fine once they get some miles. you can brake from about 60 mph about 10 times not getting on them to hard to speed the process.


----------



## Matysik (Oct 6, 2008)

gmikel said:


> the smoke will disapate and once the rotors and pads wear in you should have the same braking power. i've got mintex pads on 2 cars and they're fine once they get some miles. you can brake from about 60 mph about 10 times not getting on them to hard to speed the process.


 Alright cool I'll update with what happens in the next few days :beer:


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Proper bed in procedure for brakes (in general):

3 hard stops 30-0
3 hard stops 60-0
park car, let brakes cool down.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*no hard stops*



KG18t said:


> Proper bed in procedure for brakes (in general):
> 
> 3 hard stops 30-0
> 3 hard stops 60-0
> park car, let brakes cool down.


don't jump on the brake until they're seated.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

KG18t said:


> Proper bed in procedure for brakes (in general):
> 
> 3 hard stops 30-0
> 3 hard stops 60-0
> park car, let brakes cool down.


I would recommend driving the car for 20 or 30 minutes with no or minimal brake use to cool the brakes before parking.

Here is what StopTech has to say on the topic:
http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/wp_bedintheory.shtml


----------



## greenjet (May 13, 2010)

Still same problem, i'm upgrading pads tomorrow. What i've also noticed is, when im braking hard from 20+mph, my brakes feel like they slip...like if they're trying to grip but then slip for like 1/2 a second. :facepalm:


----------



## greenjet (May 13, 2010)

greenjet said:


> Still same problem, i'm upgrading pads tomorrow. What i've also noticed is, when im braking hard from 20+mph, my brakes feel like they slip...like if they're trying to grip but then slip for like 1/2 a second. :facepalm:


Seem to fix the problem with new minitex pads and ATE fluid and bled the brakes.

All is good so far! :thumbup:


----------

